
Privacy risks with Facebook’s PII-based targeting: auditing a data broker - rapnie
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/07/03/privacy-risks-with-facebooks-pii-based-targeting-auditing-a-data-brokers-advertising-interface/
======
textmode
tl;dr Facebook tracking pixels placed on websites around the web are
automatically loaded by popular browsers' default settings. These benefit
Facebook and their customers (advertisers, data brokers) but have created
privacy risks for users.

Solution for users: Block loading of tracking pixels, e.g., via browser
extensions, DNS, filtering proxy, etc.

~~~
zwaps
They can also match on personal information - tracking pixel or not, letting
you know if user X, of which you know any piece of information, is in the
target audience or not. Specify the target audience sufficiently, and you can
find out what facebook knows about user X.

Big deal, really.

